# Life is unreal



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

For the past 2-3 years I've been suffering from dr & dp. It's so hard to cope with it. I feel like im in a coma. As if I've never lived before, like life was all just one big illusion. I'm unable to concentrate & think like I used to. My mind is completely clouded, I feel like im invisible. For these past 2years I've always thought I was the only one who felt this way. It was so frustrating since my mom just didnt understand how I felt. I've been to my gp 4 times about this. Even though they do try their best, they just don't seem to understand how I'm feeling. Because of my dp & dr, I've become very depressed & detached from friends & family. All I want is just to recover. Will I ever be able to feel real again? I'm so lost right now. I don't know what to do.


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

welcome to our world , its realy hard. this morning i had so bad epesode , i thought i gonna desepear, i am 24/7 dp/dr. i am taking klonopil and zoloft.i dont know when its gonna go away. but be strong. we are all is same shoes


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

SpringChild said:


> For the past 2-3 years I've been suffering from dr & dp. It's so hard to cope with it. I feel like im in a coma. As if I've never lived before, like life was all just one big illusion. I'm unable to concentrate & think like I used to. My mind is completely clouded, I feel like im invisible. For these past 2years I've always thought I was the only one who felt this way. It was so frustrating since my mom just didnt understand how I felt. I've been to my gp 4 times about this. Even though they do try their best, they just don't seem to understand how I'm feeling. Because of my dp & dr, I've become very depressed & detached from friends & family. All I want is just to recover. Will I ever be able to feel real again? I'm so lost right now. I don't know what to do.


I would suggest not seeing a GP for this problem. I would suggest a pdoc and a therapist to help you thru this. You need to treat the underlying problem which is more than likely anxiety disorder.


----------



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

kate7 said:


> welcome to our world , its realy hard. this morning i had so bad epesode , i thought i gonna desepear, i am 24/7 dp/dr. i am taking klonopil and zoloft.i dont know when its gonna go away. but be strong. we are all is same shoes


Im so sorry to hear that kate. I really wish we didn't have to go through all of this. do your medications work? My gp only prescribed me this medicine for migraines. I took one today so I dont know if it's gonna help.

I know the feeling of despair. I'm considering calling my university to tell them I wont be coming this year. I'm unable to study when I'm like this & it's causing so many problems between me and my family. *sigh* life is so hard !


----------



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

Kpanic said:


> I would suggest not seeing a GP for this problem. I would suggest a pdoc and a therapist to help you thru this. You need to treat the underlying problem which is more than likely anxiety disorder.


Thank you so much for telling me this. How can I get in touch with a pdoc or a therapist? Also, is this what you did?


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

i went 4 time to emergency for this. they did not do anything , one time only gave me ativan in ivy, it helped me to come down. then i went to phsychiatrist and gave me zoloft and klonazepam, its only 3 weeks i am taking it. i think its takes time to work. i quit my job i could not do it anymore. i have husband and 5 year old son, just went to kindergarten. i dont even remember how real feels anymore, its been only 3 month since i got dp/ dr.


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

everybody is tellimg me i dont look sick, but they dont understand how i feel, even i explain it 1000000 times. when i feel realy bad i just come here to read some coments. i bought the book FEELING UNREAL, just started to read it.its very hard to wake up in the morning and face the day. it feels like going in war zone, even worse. but i keep hope everything will go normal and for u too.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi. I stumbled across this post and couldnt help notice that you mention migraines. I am wondering whether DP/DR is brought on by migraine and will go in time. I am also trying to figure out if the migraine causes the DP/DR or whether thye chemical imbalance in the brain that I belive causes the dp/dr is causing the migraine. I began with my DP at the saem time as starting with migraines, I was prescribed pitzotifen which has kept the migraines at bay for months however the DP continues.
Any comments on this topic?


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi to kate7, I completly relate to how you feel. As my comment to springchild explaines, my DP came on with migraine but hasnt left. I was very ill at the time and could hardly walk around. My 21st bday dress hung off me as i dropped about a stone. I looked very pale, grey and I was very shakey.
Now however, I look great but i am still suffering. The world dosnt look real, and at a time when I was really bad i felt as though i was a ghost! Imagine peoples faces when i tried explaining that to them, my doctor even referred me to a pscyologist!
My friends ask how i am, i say 'still unwell', then they reply, 'fancy a night out?'. Ive given up explaining. ive a few friends and family who try to understand and i focus on them instead.
I understand your fraustration, but try to remember you are not mad, it is simply your brain playing tricks on you. I belive that is is somehow down to a chemical imbalance and hope that it will clear with time.
I know its hard but keep positive, the world exatly the same as it always was even if it dosnt look it.


----------



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Hi to kate7, I completly relate to how you feel. As my comment to springchild explaines, my DP came on with migraine but hasnt left. I was very ill at the time and could hardly walk around. My 21st bday dress hung off me as i dropped about a stone. I looked very pale, grey and I was very shakey.
> Now however, I look great but i am still suffering. The world dosnt look real, and at a time when I was really bad i felt as though i was a ghost! Imagine peoples faces when i tried explaining that to them, my doctor even referred me to a pscyologist!
> My friends ask how i am, i say 'still unwell', then they reply, 'fancy a night out?'. Ive given up explaining. ive a few friends and family who try to understand and i focus on them instead.
> I understand your fraustration, but try to remember you are not mad, it is simply your brain playing tricks on you. I belive that is is somehow down to a chemical imbalance and hope that it will clear with time.
> I know its hard but keep positive, the world exatly the same as it always was even if it dosnt look it.


Aww !







I completely & totally understand how you feel !! It's so frustrating because nobody just seems to understand... my mom sees it as "being ungrateful". xD
In the end I guess no doctor or psychologist can help us, since they don't understand either. I just hope we can get better. I want to re-feel the world again, how it used to be. It's getting more & more difficult to go by everyday. I've resorted to just going to sleep to "run away" from it. *sigh*.
The world may still be the same, but it's no use if we can't experience it as we once used to !









About your other post.. whether migraines can set on dp/dr... im not so sure bcos I've had this before I had headaches, but I guess it can vary.
You know.. the medical industry seriously needs to look into this !

How do you go by everyday?







share


----------



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

kate7 said:


> i went 4 time to emergency for this. they did not do anything , one time only gave me ativan in ivy, it helped me to come down. then i went to phsychiatrist and gave me zoloft and klonazepam, its only 3 weeks i am taking it. i think its takes time to work. i quit my job i could not do it anymore. i have husband and 5 year old son, just went to kindergarten. i dont even remember how real feels anymore, its been only 3 month since i got dp/ dr.


Omg im so sorry to hear that Kate. Just continue being strong, that seems to be the only choice we have. Have your medications helped in any way at all?

Yeah I dont think going to the doctor or hospital will help, cos our condition is alien to them







Im gonna work hard and try to find out how to get better, if I ever figure it out, I'll make sure to share immediately !


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats so sad to hear that your mum thinks you are 'being ungrateful'. I'm lucky (if you can call it that) because my mum suffered with a brief spell of DP while on some very hard hitting antibiotics and she mentioned that she also had a strange period when starting on thiroxine. (Ive been tested for underactive thiroid gland). It would appear that DP is commonly brought on by substances (prescribed or otherwise) and im wondering if hormone disruption may play a part. Despite this everyone draws a blank as to why ive had it for half a year.
I belive that my DP was brought on by a stressful 2 year relationship (which thankfully ended while i was very ill as he lost interest in me! worth it huh..!) and i cope by hoping that everyday that goes on is a day further away from the stress, so i hang on to the hope ill get better eventually. I must admit dreams feel more real than life itself. I like you would love a medical explaination for DP. Even better a cure! I may start a poll to find out the most common factor that brought on peoples DP. So watch this space and thank you for your reply.


----------



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Thats so sad to hear that your mum thinks you are 'being ungrateful'. I'm lucky (if you can call it that) because my mum suffered with a brief spell of DP while on some very hard hitting antibiotics and she mentioned that she also had a strange period when starting on thiroxine. (Ive been tested for underactive thiroid gland). It would appear that DP is commonly brought on by substances (prescribed or otherwise) and im wondering if hormone disruption may play a part. Despite this everyone draws a blank as to why ive had it for half a year.
> I belive that my DP was brought on by a stressful 2 year relationship (which thankfully ended while i was very ill as he lost interest in me! worth it huh..!) and i cope by hoping that everyday that goes on is a day further away from the stress, so i hang on to the hope ill get better eventually. I must admit dreams feel more real than life itself. I like you would love a medical explaination for DP. Even better a cure! I may start a poll to find out the most common factor that brought on peoples DP. So watch this space and thank you for your reply.


Oohh I see. Aww, your mom atleast understands you, thats great! But happy to hear that she's not suffering from dp at the moment









Omg if hormone disruption plays a part in dp, then mines must have been set on by that! But I haven't been taking any medications that could've set it on.

Aaaww hun, so sorry to hear that :/ dont worry about him. Haha yeah thank God you're much better off now, with no stress, allowing you to recover at your own pace right?









I understand what you mean by your dreams being more real than being awake. I feel the same lol My only way of figting dp/dr now is to ignore it and keep telling myself that im "okay" when I really am not xD Im starting university again soon & really worried how im gonna cope this year, bcos Im unable to focus or concentrate at all!!
But yeah I would LOVE to know the medical explanation & its cure ofcourse too







) && that all doctors become farmiliar with this condition, since they dont seem to be at the moment.

Yeah a poll would be awesome !







That'll atleast give us some more clues hopefully. Looking forward to it. Good luck & thank your for reply


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

SpringChild said:


> Oohh I see. Aww, your mom atleast understands you, thats great! But happy to hear that she's not suffering from dp at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi again, i've had a recent idea and done some more research and this seems to have thrown a little bit more light onto the topic! I have written it up as a new thread on the research section. You may want to have a look. I feel its appropriate to me because of the circumstances i endured to end up like this. It named 'Adrenal fatigue?'

When you say hormone, i definatly thought all along that my DP was most likely caused by chemicals, it just felt chemical if that makes sense. I am so relived that my ex has disappeared off the face of the earth and i have not had to deal with his tantrums as well as all this! However, 6 months later i am still unwell.

This is why i had the idea that i may have adrenal fatigue. Maybe you feel this is the same for you?

Interestingly, you say you thought about quitting uni, well i did indeed think about quitting my job. Its hard i know. At the beginning of my illness when i was in and out of the hospital for tests and spent every week at the doctors, by boss went off on long term sick and i was promoted to manager! It was a tough decision as like you say i cant concentrate and my brain feels foggy, and especially as my doctor told me hed like to sign me off work, but i took the job. I have a fab assistant who is basically my back up brain







Apart from her, i write everything down before i forget it.

Although i feel my job has kept me sane (i would recommend going back to uni) i also feel that the added pressure of that is possibly what has kept me from recovering quickly when my relationship ended. I cannot blame the relationship anymore because i was emotionless when it ended (another thing DP causes)and was only glad. Take each day as it comes AT uni and dont let it wear you out!

Time will tell. I am going for my first cognative therepy next week so ill be back on here to tell what its about afterwards.

Have a read of my article and good luck in the mean time.


----------

